# cout pour développer une app



## pachira (20 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 

avant de commencer je pense n'avoir pas trouver la réponse dans différents forum à ma question ... 

Tout est dans le titre quel est le cout total pour développer une application et la publier sur l'appstore de l'iphone ou du mac ... sachant que l'application sera gratuite (app sur mon club de sport  )

J'ai entendu dire que c'etait gratuit si l'on voulait publier une application gratuite mais ça me parait bizarre ..

en vous remerciant beaucoup

Pach


----------



## Larme (20 Janvier 2011)

Développer en soit l'application a un coût, dépendant de la complexité de l'application...
Un développeur paye 99 à l'année pour pouvoir publier sur l'AppStore.


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir

Indépendamment des dépenses liées au temps et au matériel requis pour développer une application, Apple fait payer des droits dont les tarifs peuvent être trouvés par ici.

En résumé, on peut :
&#9674; développer des applications Mac et
les diffuser soi-même (sans passer par Apple) pour 0&#8364;
les diffuser sur le Mac App Store pour 99&#8364; par an
&#9674; développer des applications iPhone/iPad et
les diffuser sur l'App Store pour 99&#8364; par an
les diffuser soi-même sans passer par l'App Store pour 299&#8364; par an (mais il faut encore en passer par Apple pour obtenir les certificats électroniques nécessaires à la validation de chaque application)


----------



## pachira (21 Janvier 2011)

bonjour, 

PA5CAL : les diffuser soi-même (sans passer par Apple) pour 0

il me semble que pour publier une applicaiton il faut l'approbation d'apple non ?

Comment peut on se passer d'apple pour publier ?

Meme si on developpe une application gratuite sur iphone on doit passer par un abonnement apple ?


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Janvier 2011)

pachira a dit:


> PA5CAL : les diffuser soi-même (sans passer par Apple) pour 0&#8364;
> 
> il me semble que pour publier une applicaiton il faut l'approbation d'apple non ?


Non, car là je parle d'applications pour Mac :





PA5CAL a dit:


> on peut :
> &#9674; développer des *applications Mac* et
> les diffuser soi-même (sans passer par Apple) pour 0&#8364;


En ce qui me concerne, je développe mes applications pour Mac et je les diffuse un peu partout (notamment sur le forum) sans aucun contrôle ni autorisation de la part d'Apple. Ils sont ma propriété et personne n'a rien à y redire.

Pour cela, il suffit par exemple d'utiliser XCode (qui est fourni sur le DVD d'installation de Mac OS X), et éventuellement de s'enregistrer gratuitement comme _Apple Developer_ pour accéder à des informations techniques supplémentaires. On peut donc produire des applications pour 0&#8364; (hors coût d'achat du Mac).



pachira a dit:


> Meme si on developpe une application gratuite sur iphone on doit passer par un abonnement apple ?


Oui, pour l'iPhone, absolument. (De même pour l'iTouch et l'iPad)

En ce qui concerne iOS, dans tous les cas (gratuites ou payantes, téléchargées depuis l'App Store ou depuis son propre serveur privé), les applications doivent être «signées» pour fonctionner sur l'iPhone/iTouch/iPad, ce qui implique la fourniture d'un certificat spécifique par Apple, lequel réclame une souscription à l'un des programme de développement payants (... plus un délai de plusieurs jours à chaque demande de certificat).

La diffusion d'une application via l'App Store (avec toutes les restrictions que cela comporte) coûte d'ailleurs moins cher qu'une diffusion (quasiment) libre par ses propres moyens.


----------



## pachira (21 Janvier 2011)

Merci de ta promptitude et pour ton aide.

Ce qui m'aurai interessé c'etait une petite appli iphone ipad à publier gratuitement (pour suivre l'actu de mon club de sport) qui n'a pas bcp d'interet sur le mac store puisque l'on a un site internet ...


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2011)

Tu peux créer une Web App du coup.

Un site web adapté a l'iPhone dont tu peux enregistrer l'icône dans ton appareil et y accéder facilement.


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Juin 2012)

Tiens, on a le droit de passer des annonces à caractère commercial sur le forum, maintenant ?


----------

